# Devon here I come



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

hi all
have just booked our 1st proper holiday for 9 days in devon in torbay, hoburne holiday park, looks lush. anyone been there? just wondering if anyone can recommend best places to visit that will not cause a problem parking in a 23 foot m/home, have looked on the internet at some great places but u can only get a good review off of people that have actually been there.
cheers 
ann


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Ann,

Can,t comment on the site you are staying on but as for the size ofyour van access is very good to most things, could you give us an idea of places you want to see so we can be more helpful.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you go nowhere else you must go up on Dartmoor......whatever the weather!

Ok...it does get very foggy sometimes, but just pull over and camp out until it clears.

Go to Princetown, home of HMP Dartmoor and find the prison museum, room to park the motorhome. The museum reception will even mount security on it via CCTV :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Is that the Beverley Campsite? If so it is good I believe. Not stayed there myself because I live too near!

Brixham is difficult in a motorhome.

Torquay: I have seen motorhomes parked on the seafront but be careful to check the parking times people have been fined for parking outside the permitted times.

Paignton Esplanade area should find parking past Redcliffe hotel.

Clennon area: Leisure centre parking-payment though.

Goodrington Beach by quaywest: there is a car park nearby again a payment one.

Sainsburys and Morrisons car parks probably ok if you get there early.

Agatha Christies house and gardens worth a visit but narrow road and parking has to be pre-booked.

Dartmoor is great if you like walking or even if you don't.

For a cheap meal go to the Willows are of Torquay and the pub nearby as they do a carvery for £3.59.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Dartmoor is lovely but would not suggest you use the Moretonhampstead to Whiddon Down road unless you have very strong nerves!!


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

It is all beautiful round here moi luvver. 

Dart, Teign and Ex valleys. Exmouth, Shaldon, Totnes and Dartmouth


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Go up onto Dartmoor via Plymouth/ Tavistock road turning right for Princetown, and head to Two Bridges Hotel for a great lunch.

Make sure you take your camera


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

You are going to be staying in South Devon, so obviously will be missing the rugged coast line and glorious beaches in the North - nevermind, you can save that for your next visit to the best County in England. Anywhere, along the coast from Exminster, through to Dartmouth should keep you entertained for quite a while.

Of course I am prejudice as I am a devonshire lass through and through!!!

Jenny


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi Ann,
> 
> Can,t comment on the site you are staying on but as for the size ofyour van access is very good to most things, could you give us an idea of places you want to see so we can be more helpful.
> 
> Cheers Steve


am very much a beach lover, and the kids love climbing over rocks and finding caves, love anything old and interesting (especially my hubby) good job he doesn't go on here, do like to park up somewhere with great views and have a walk, we went to charmouth last year and loved the jurassic coast, hammers at the ready and very sore hands by the time we finished, i believe it is older the further into Devon u go. we are leaving home on the thursday night and will hopfully find somewhere to park and have a sleep so we don't waste a days holiday travelling.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Jennifer said:


> You are going to be staying in South Devon, so obviously will be missing the rugged coast line and glorious beaches in the North - nevermind, you can save that for your next visit to the best County in England. Anywhere, along the coast from Exminster, through to Dartmouth should keep you entertained for quite a while.
> 
> Of course I am prejudice as I am a devonshire lass through and through!!!
> 
> Jenny


 we were going to bude so we could explore some of cornwall and devon's coastline but as we are going with other people they thought the campsite was a little to far away from everything so am saving that area for when we go alone, so hard trying to please everyone.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

go to a tourist office and ask for a coach drivers map if they still do them.
they show you the roads prohibited to coaches because of there widthon the roads around dartmoor. 
hope you find this info usefull and i hope they still do them.there may now be a small charge but they stop you getting into a bad situation. 
roy.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

zulurita said:


> Is that the Beverley Campsite? If so it is good I believe. Not stayed there myself because I live too near!
> 
> Brixham is difficult in a motorhome.
> 
> ...


yes it is beverley park, it looks fab, but u can never tell till u get there. do these carparks have spaces for motorhomes or is it just an area and park where u like? are sainsburys and morrisons p & d?
cheers ann


----------

